# KG381 KG361, what's the difference?



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello,

Those in the know, what is the difference between KG381 and KG361? Also, do frames from these lines have the same geometry? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

LO^OK said:


> Hello,
> 
> Those in the know, what is the difference between KG381 and KG361? Also, do frames from these lines have the same geometry?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



LOOK 361 has "high resistance" carbon, a 1" steel steerer tube and (I think) an aluminum rod in the fork blades. Still a very good bike which, like most LOOK frames, feels like a high end steel frame. I had one and chose it over Kestral and Madone. No balsa wood rides for me.

The 381 is "high modulus" carbon, has a 1.25" carbon steerer and an HSC 3 ( or 4) carbon fork. I believe the geometry is the same. I would expect better slightly better ride with more lateral stiffness. The colors are also better. Matte black gets old.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I have both although I put less than a thousand miles on the 361 while I have about 12,000 on the 381. 

My initial impression is that the 361 is both stiffer and less compliant than the 381 which seems to give a smoother ride. That's entirely subjective and both of the frames are ebay purchases so I have no idea if this was the initial condition of either.

I will say this, ( I don't know if this means anything whatsoever from a performance standpoint.) If you push on the crank nut in the center of the bottom bracket the frame flexes a lot. This is a 2002 matte black kg381. I love the bike but the front end is pretty flexy too. I don't sprint or race, but if I was really competitive I would want to be sprinting on my bike. That being said, I guess the 381 has had quite a bit of success in the pro ranks.

I also have a Jalabert 381 that I'm going to build up before the end of the summer so I'll see whether these flex issues are just with my particular frame or if it's a property of the frame itself. The Jalabert is an e bay purchase also so, who knows if I can make an accurate assertion regarding the frame. Sorry.

Also the 361 has round tubes into round lugs, while the 381 has shaped tubes that are round at the ends into round lugs.


Oh btw, on a 55 cm the top tube on a 381 about 56.5 while on a 361 it is about 55.5 cm's.


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

lookrider said:


> Oh btw, on a 55 cm the top tube on a 381 about 56.5 while on a 361 it is about 55.5 cm's.


That was the reason to enquire about the geometry. I've got a 281 size 55 and the top tube is stated in the owner's booklet as 56.9 long (c-c). Same size 361 got 55 or 55.5 top tube. Apparently x81 and 361 differ in everything (material, tube set shapes and geometry).


----------

